# freebsd7.0 upgrade to 7.1 error



## DRILL (Feb 3, 2009)

# listed at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/mirrors.html.
*default host=CHANGE_THIS.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_7_1
*default delete use-rel-suffix


make buildworld is successful

but  when i make installworld   it's 	Error

the Error message is :

not found 
/usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/mktrminfo.sh:cannot open unstorted12910
no such file or directory


----------



## DRILL (Feb 3, 2009)

ln -fs /lib/libncurses.so.7  /usr/lib/libncurses.so
install -o root -g wheel  -m 444 /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/doc/html/ncurses-intro.html /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/doc/html/hackguide.html /usr/share/doc/ncurses
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/curs_addchstr.3x > curs_addchstr.3
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/curs_addstr.3x > curs_addstr.3
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/curs_beep.3x > curs_beep.3
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/curs_bkgd.3x > curs_bkgd.3
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/curs_bkgrnd.3x > curs_bkgrnd.3
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/curs_border_set.3x > curs_border_set.3
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/curs_color.3x > curs_color.3
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/curs_delch.3x > curs_delch.3
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/curs_getch.3x > curs_getch.3
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/curs_getstr.3x > curs_getstr.3
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/curs_inch.3x > curs_inch.3
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/curs_inchstr.3x > curs_inchstr.3
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/curs_initscr.3x > curs_initscr.3
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/curs_inopts.3x > curs_inopts.3
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/curs_insch.3x > curs_insch.3
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/curs_instr.3x > curs_instr.3
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/curs_inwstr.3x > curs_inwstr.3
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/curs_kernel.3x > curs_kernel.3
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/curs_legacy.3x > curs_legacy.3
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/curs_move.3x > curs_move.3
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/curs_opaque.3x > curs_opaque.3
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/curs_overlay.3x > curs_overlay.3
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/curs_pad.3x > curs_pad.3
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/curs_print.3x > curs_print.3
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/curs_refresh.3x > curs_refresh.3
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/curs_scroll.3x > curs_scroll.3
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/curs_threads.3x > curs_threads.3
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/curs_touch.3x > curs_touch.3
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/curs_window.3x > curs_window.3
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/define_key.3x > define_key.3
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/key_defined.3x > key_defined.3
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/keybound.3x > keybound.3
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/keyok.3x > keyok.3
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/resizeterm.3x > resizeterm.3
cat /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/wresize.3x > wresize.3
sh /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/MKterminfo.sh /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/terminfo.head  /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/include/Caps /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/terminfo.tail >terminfo.5
tr: not found
/usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses/../../../contrib/ncurses/man/MKterminfo.sh: cannot open unsorted4797: No such file or directory
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/src/lib/ncurses/ncurses.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib/ncurses.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.


----------



## DRILL (Feb 3, 2009)

make.conf




#
#CFLAGS=-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer
#CXXFLAGS+=-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer
#FETCH_CMD=axel
#FETCH_BEFORE_ARGS= -n 10 -a
#FETCH_AFTER_ARGS=
#DISABLE_SIZE=yes
SUP_UPDATE= yes
SUP = /usr/local/bin/cvsup
SUPFLAGS= -g -L 2
SUPHOST= cvsup5.cn.freebsd.org
SUPFILE= /usr/share/examples/cvsup/standard-supfile
PORTSSUPFILE= /usr/share/examples/cvsup/ports-supfile
DOCSUPFILE= /usr/share/examples/cvsup/doc-supfile
MASTER_SITE_OVERRIDE?=\
http://ports.hshh.org/${DIST_SUBDIR}/\
ftp://ftp.freebsdchina.org/pub/FreeBSD/ ... istfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR}/
MASTER_SITE_OVERRIDE?=${MASTER_SITE_BACKUP}

# added by use.perl 2008-07-31 12:53:51
PERL_VER=5.8.8
PERL_VERSION=5.8.8


----------



## DRILL (Feb 3, 2009)

The problem is resolved.

Becos my system date is wrong.

The resolution is :

1.amend system date
2.delete /usr/src
3.reset /usr/src  and synchronize
4.make buildworld and make installworld successful


----------

